
Google is accused of union busting after firing four employees - phissk
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/25/20983053/google-fires-four-employees-memo-rebecca-rivers-laurence-berland-union-busting-accusation-walkout
======
ricc
duplicate?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21636583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21636583)

